# Precipitate Rhodium



## gulammohd (Apr 8, 2022)

I have 40kg of copper Ingot total with 0.1% of gold , 0.5 % silver , 0.037% palladium , and very small quantity of rhodium how can i separate them ... 
Gold , palladium and silver are easy to separate with nitric acid .but i don't know how to recover rhodium ...


----------



## nickvc (Apr 8, 2022)

Are the percentages you quoted from an assay or xrf ?
That answer is the first important thing before we advise Amy further.


----------

